# (1)Illinois vs. (16) Farleigh Dickinson Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Illinois Fighting Illini (32-1) 
vs.
Farleigh Dickinson (20-12)*</h2>*---March 17th, 2005---*









*RCA Dome
Indianapolis, Indiana*</MARQUEE>
*LINEUPS:*




































PG-Deron Williams SG-Deron Williams SF-Luther Head PF-Roger Powell C-James Augustine 

*Versus:*









Roster:
No. Name Pos. Year Ht. Wt. Hometown/High School
21 Carl Benning F So. 6-3 205 Paterson, NJ/Jackson
2 Cody Chalmers G So. 5-11 185 Middletown, NJ/Middletown North
22 Matt Cushing F Jr. 6-3 187 Ocean, NJ/Ocean Twp.
30 Stacey Daniels C So. 6-8 230 Bogota, NJ/Hackensack
20 Brian Dillon G So. 5-8 170 West Orange, NJ/West Orange
24 Frankie Emslie G So. 5-11 193 Hazlet, NJ/Raritan
40 Jeff Hemschoot C/F Sr. 6-6 215 Little Silver, NJ/Red Bank Cath.
44 Chris Hendershot C Sr. 6-6 215 Vernon, NJ/Walkill Valley
5 Richard Kane G Fr. 6-1 155 Seacaucus, NJ/Seacaucus
4 Nate Lawrence G Jr. 5-9 165 Willingboro, NJ/Holy Cross
11 Sean Lynch G Jr. 6-0 185 Milford, NJ/Delaware Valley
31 Daniel Mihalinec F Fr. 6-3 190 Cliffside Park, NJ/Hudson Catholic
55 Brian Rimol C So. 6-7 245 Randolph, NJ/Randolph
10 Daniel Scaturro G Sr. 6-0 180 Levittown, NJ/Saint Dominic
1 Pierre Schmitt F So. 6-3 195 Park Ridge, NJ/Park Ridge
42 T.J. Stellar F Fr. 6-5 225 Schnecksville, PA/NW Lehigh
3 Christopher Trotta F Sr. 6-3 210 Monmouth Beach, NJ/Shore Regional
33 Matthew Weisenthal C/F So. 6-6 245 Colonia, NJ/Colonia
32 Kevin White F Sr. 6-2 220 Flushing, NY/St. Francis Prep

All Game Discussion in this thread


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Like all 1-16 games I really don't anticipate much good in this game. They are almost always blowouts. The difference between a 14/15 seed and most of the 16 seeds is absolutely HUGE.

And why the hell does FDU have 20 players on their roster?

They will show about 16 minutes of the game, Illinois will be leading 39-16 and they will switch to another game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I like illinois as much as the next guy but a thread for this game?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah a thread just for me.. Woohoo.. Look for Fred Nkemdi our walk-on to get a season high 18 minutes tonight :rofl: 

I'm gonna be pissed.. I love my Illini and wanna see the whole damn game but they'll switch to another so I'll have to finish listening on the stupid radio :curse:

What I just wanna see is Dee get his shooting stroke going again..


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

not trying to offend anybody but are Deron Williams and James Augustine black or white? or are they both mixed with black and white?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Deron is mixed
James is white

BTW, I'm wondering where the hell our shooting has gone :curse:

Struggling again to start a game.. Ugh!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Now were talkin.. Defense is stepping up.. :clap:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*FDU WITH THE LEAD!...7 mins to go in the 1st Half*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Playing down to your competition is very much annoying and frustrating and that's what my Illini have been doing lately.. You should see me cussing up a god damn storm in here.. :curse:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

remember when #1 seeds use to beat up and just demolish 16 seeds, 

Washington and Illinois :no:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Enberg and Bilas are describing the game as though it is a blowout already...."they are just harrasing FDU..."*


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

30-20 illinois, they just went on an eleven nothing run.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

WOW, what a three pointer.

We got a game. I guess I should have been enthusiastic about this won.

GO FDU!!!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

its only one point right now at the Half

FDU 31 Illionis 32 not looking good


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois Up by only 1 at the half.. We are playing brutal.. If they play this way we'll lose by 10+.. I'm not joking.. Guess we took em too lightly.. STEP THE **** UP YOU GOD DAMN IDIOTS :curse:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OOOOH SNAP - FDU within 1 at halftime!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Illinois hasn't looked good for about a month now...this team cant beat UNC in the finals unless they step there game up a notch or three


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If the Illini lose and you dont see me around anywhere I probably died or I just got taken to the hospital breaking everything on my body.. I'm :gopray: I dont have to throw much stuff this half.. GRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Illinois hasn't looked good for about a month now...this team cant beat UNC in the finals unless they step there game up a notch or three


Last time I checked UNC hasnt looked that great lately either.. Oh and they havent even played a game.. Get that crap outta this thread.. :curse:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Last time I checked UNC hasnt looked that great lately either.. Oh and they havent even played a game.. Get that crap outta this thread.. :curse:



Nahh pimp you misunderstandin, I am an Illini fan, born and raised in Rockford, Illinois (I assume you've heard of it) I'm saying as a fan you and I both know that this team has been playing like crap, when we be playing bottem tier teams (just like now) we don't look any better than they do, but when we play the better teams we still there with them. It's just hard to think about that when you watch games like this...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ah ok.. I'm just frustrated knowing this team is way better than they have been since that tOSU loss.. Oh well.. 

I guess I'll just go ahead and say.. It doesnt matter how pretty you play/win, what matters is the first team to 6 wins.. Doesnt matter how you win!

I-L-L

I-N-I

Time to kick some booty this half.. Cmon guys!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

great start, this Illini team will have no troubles tonight, dont even sweat it


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Deeee for three... Yes very good sign Dee is taking over baby.. 46-33 Illini.. 14-2 Run to start the half..

This is what I like.. The defense.. The effort.. The energy.. Dee's shooting is back.. YESSSSSSSS!! 

Dont let up!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

With Andrea Crasariol out, Illini will win. 

With him in, FDU was going to win by 42 points when he suddenly realized he was the LARGEST MAN ALIVE and scored at will on Illinois' puny frontcourt. 

Now we'll have to wait for next year, the official "Crasariol for Player of the Year Campaign"...or something.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BealeFarange said:


> With Andrea Crasariol out, Illini will win.
> 
> With him in, FDU was going to win by 42 points when he suddenly realized he was the LARGEST MAN ALIVE and scored at will on Illinois' puny frontcourt.
> 
> Now we'll have to wait for next year, the official "Crasariol for Player of the Year Campaign"...or something.


I'm not sure if you were sarcastic (I think you were), but Puny frontcourt.. LMAO.. Augustine was yet again a monster with 11 pts and 15 boards.. If he gives us that all tourney (Unlikely) they wont be stopped.. 

Big plus was Dee got his stroke back and watch out teams.. 

Clearly the Illini werent the same team I know and love tonight and havent been for a while but Im not concerned.. Dude's from Jersey played great tonight and surprised me.. I didnt think they were that solid.. 

Illini vs Nevada.. I like.. Thought we match up better against them than Texas anyways..


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Playing down to your competition is very much annoying and frustrating


Oh man...I know how you feel. It frustrates the hell out of me, because this UK team does it ALL THE TIME.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I guess my point of the post was this: 

Andrea Crasariol is HUGE. And strong. And in need of a good big man trainer.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Nahh pimp you misunderstandin, I am an Illini fan, born and raised in Rockford, Illinois (I assume you've heard of it) I'm saying as a fan you and I both know that this team has been playing like crap, when we be playing bottem tier teams (just like now) we don't look any better than they do, but when we play the better teams we still there with them. It's just hard to think about that when you watch games like this...


You're from Rockford?

What high school did you go to. I went to Hononegah.


----------

